# RIP



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ave,

Is this the acronym for  "requiescat in _pace_ or "..._in pace*m*_"?

Gratias


----------



## Scholiast

salve tu quoque, atf:

Strictly, _requiescat in pac*e*_ (ablative).

Some confusion may arise, however, because the last words of the hymn _Agnus Dei_ in the Roman church's Latin Mass are _dona nobis pac*em*_ (accusative, because it is the grammatical object).

Σ


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

OK, thanks, Scholiast!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Do _resquiescat in pace_ mean "May they rest (how?) in peace "and "_dona nobis pacem_" mean "May peace be given to them", respectively then? ["ablative" & "accusative"; as you say? [I took one year of Latin several decades ago and flunked it  — _mea culpa_ ! ]


----------



## Cagey

I don't know whether your 'they' is singular, but _resquiescat_ is: _"May <he / she> rest in peace."_

'_Nobis_' is the first person plural (=to us) and _dona_ is a singular imperative: "_Give us peace._"

< Correction per post #7: _requiescat >_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

So "grant/give them peace" would be _Dona eis requiem/pacem_?

Come to think of it, perhaps _requiem _might be "rest" rather than "peace"?


----------



## bearded

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> resquiescat


An s too many: requiescat.



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> perhaps _requiem _might be "rest" rather than "peace"?




Requiescat in pace = may he/she rest (verb) in peace [usually on tombstones]
[more common version in the prayer: requiescant = may they rest]
Dona nobis pacem = grant us peace
Requies = rest (noun, accusative=direct object: requiem)
Pax = peace (direct object: pacem)


----------



## A User

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> So "grant/give them peace" would be?


(LA) Réquiem aetérnam dona eis, Dómine

(EN) Grant them eternal rest, O Lord / Eternal rest grant unto them, O Lord... may they rest in peace. Amen

(IT) L'eterno riposo, dona loro, o Signore


----------

